# Help i am buying new home theater in india



## pradhuman (Feb 16, 2016)

Sir i have Harman Kardon AVR 700 5.1 AV RECEIVER which speakers i should buy in India..???:blink:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, there is so much information missing here no one will be able help. We would need to know how many speakers you're looking for, budget, aesthetic considerations, type (tower, bookshelf), usage (home theater, 2 channel music), what manufacturers are available to you, etc. If you can give us some idea of what you're looking to achieve we might be able to provide a few suggestions.


----------



## pradhuman (Feb 16, 2016)

I am looking for 5.1 Home Theater system, type can be anything Bookshelf or Tower, want to use as a HOME THEATER SYSTEM, brands we have in India are JBL, Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Etc.

What exactly i am looking for is speakers as i told you before i already have AV receiver of Harman Kardon AVR 700 which speakers will be compatible with my speakers my budget is $500 USD.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

pradhuman said:


> I am looking for *5.1* Home Theater system, type can be anything Bookshelf or Tower, want to use as a HOME THEATER SYSTEM, brands we have in India are JBL, Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Etc.


Your original post only mentions speakers but in the quote above you say "5.1", which would be a subwoofer too. Are you looking for just speakers, or speakers and a subwoofer?


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

pradhuman said:


> I am looking for 5.1 Home Theater system, type can be anything Bookshelf or Tower, want to use as a HOME THEATER SYSTEM, brands we have in India are JBL, Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Etc.
> 
> What exactly i am looking for is speakers as i told you before i already have AV receiver of Harman Kardon AVR 700 which speakers will be compatible with my speakers my budget is $500 USD.


My advice to you is JBL. A large portion of the music and movies you listen to were mastered on JBL speakers by audio engineers. IMO JBL speakers will most closely be able to produce what the engineer heard when he mixed it. With your budget you might want to check out the Control Ones and add a subwoofer later.

http://in.jbl.com/jbl-products-in/jbl/home-audio/stereo-speakers.html


----------

